# Duda sobre un STK 403-130 de 14 pines y 15 pines



## pablo1985 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tengo en mi taller un equipo de audio sony al cual se le quemó el STK 403-130 de 15 pines. Realicé la compra del repuesto, y para mi sorpresa estando ya mi taller el circuito integrado que compré tiene 14 pines, este también es STK 403-130 pero físicamente es algo distinto, tal vez un poco mas alto. Mi duda es si se puede adaptar igual a la placa del equipo o es totalmente distinto. El nuevo circuito integrado dice STK 403-130LF busqué información y desgraciadamente no encontré nada. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2013)

Date una vuelta por *Transistores Falsificados*.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 16, 2013)

pablo1985 dijo:


> Tengo en mi taller un equipo de audio sony al cual se le quemó el STK 403-130 de 15 pines. Realicé la compra del repuesto, y para mi sorpresa estando ya mi taller el circuito integrado que compré tiene 14 pines, este también es STK 403-130 pero físicamente es algo distinto, tal vez un poco mas alto. Mi duda es si se puede adaptar igual a la placa del equipo o es totalmente distinto. El nuevo circuito integrado dice STK 403-130LF busqué información y desgraciadamente no encontré nada. ...



Deja una foto para ver que se puede hacer, es algo raro lo que describes


----------



## pablo1985 (Sep 17, 2013)

La primera foto es del CI original a reemplazar, la segunda es en nuevo


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2013)

El STK que vas a reemplazar es de ultima generacion y el que conseguiste parece de una serie ya descontinuada, no se si se pueda adaptar porque es bien diferente.


----------



## pablo1985 (Sep 18, 2013)

Haaaa ok ok Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Por casualidad, tendrías algún circuito donde lo pueda emplear? ya que para devolverlo, sin exagerar tengo que hacer 220Km. y no creo que me lo acepten como devolución.


----------

